# Old Forgecraft high carbon with a Wa handle.



## MyScarGo

I found this on the bay. A nice forgecraft with a Wa handle, wood unknown, but appears to be a horn ferrel. Came with a pretty decent edge, but I fixed that. Now it is wicked sharp with a 30 degree inclusive convex finished to 3 micron mirror. It also came with a saya.


----------



## Ucmd

nice


----------



## gic

Very nice


----------



## Bill13

Great looking knife and how unusual to find one already rehandled with a wa style handle.


----------



## cheflarge

GREAT SCORE!!! :bigeek:


----------



## CutFingers

These are great knives and take and hold a good edge. I really like those knives. I think they sort of special...For a production knife, the thickness is relatively thin.


----------



## chinacats

That looks like something that may have come from a kkf'er-sweet!


----------



## daveb

chinacats said:


> That looks like something that may have come from a kkf'er-sweet!



I was thinking that looked like a Mike Henry handle from the pics. Ya done good.


----------



## MyScarGo

Thank you all, I had a search alert for Forgecraft knives on the Bay, with the full intention of turning it into one like this. Then this popped up. 
I always thought I was a stainless guy, but I have developed an appreciation for the carbon and the interesting way it patinas and ages. 
I guess I am linking the finer older things b/c I am getting older, I'll let people I meet judge whether or not I got finer :dontknow:


----------



## mhenry

daveb said:


> I was thinking that looked like a Mike Henry handle from the pics. Ya done good.



That is a Henry conversion. I can't remember who it was for originally...but I remember doing the work.


----------



## daveb

Hey Mike, Good to see you here. Can't seem to send you pm. Pls hit me with email at davebrewer1 at gmial dot com.


----------



## brainsausage

mhenry said:


> That is a Henry conversion. I can't remember who it was for originally...but I remember doing the work.



Holy Crap! Where the hell you been?!?


----------



## sachem allison

***, I missed you.


----------



## stumpdeez

Did you get this one from NJ? If so it was mine and the handle came from Aframes tokyo out of HI and i did the conversion and saya myself.


----------



## ecchef

stumpdeez said:


> Did you get this one from NJ? If so it was mine and the handle came from Aframes tokyo out of HI and i did the conversion and saya myself.



Ummmm...please see post #10 for a clarification on that.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Aww snap! And the credit goes to..... (Drum roll)


----------



## daveb

420layersofdank said:


> Aww snap! And the credit goes to..... (Drum roll)



No choil shot first?


----------



## MyScarGo

Hi All,
The knife came from Ocean City NJ

The listing says the handle is ebony and black buffalo horn with a buffalo pin.

I never though I was a carbon guy, But I AM A CARBON GUY. I just love this knife. 
I like it because is old school ( Forgie) and really old school ( wa handle) 
I think the combo is terrific. I am building a collection, and at first I thought this one would fit nicely on the periphery, but this old forgie is moving closer to center stage!
This knife is a 10 in blade and now I am on the hunt for an 8 inch blade to convert.

Who can do the conversion for me? I don't have the skilz :-(


----------



## sachem allison

let me tell you from first hand experience, 8in forgies need a lot more work in the thinning dept. than the 10 in. the 10 in is just about the best proportions for the Forgecraft the 8 inches tend to need to go on a diet. If you keep that in mind you'll be fine. No surprises


----------



## MyScarGo

Thank you for the wise advise. 
When I find someone to make the conversion on an 8", I will plan on a thinning diet for the blade as well.


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell just did a few for me. 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24160-Forgecrafting-Again
Fabulous work.


----------



## stumpdeez

myscargo, thats one of mine, glad you like the knife. The 10" knife is the go to size for me in a pro kitchen. I just didn't seem to be using it as much as i should be. I like to tinker with knives/rehandles but haven't really been able to make the leap into making quality wa handles which is why i picked that one up from aframes, very good quality. Forgies are great blades, relatively cheap(without the rehandle) great shape and above average steel make them a real sleeper of a knife in my opinion. Hope you can get someone to hook up that 8" blade as well. I use mostly japanese made knives at work but theres just something about rockin a good old piece of american steel. Now I'm kind of regretting getting rid of this one haha.


----------



## mhenry

stumpdeez said:


> myscargo, thats one of mine, glad you like the knife. The 10" knife is the go to size for me in a pro kitchen. I just didn't seem to be using it as much as i should be. I like to tinker with knives/rehandles but haven't really been able to make the leap into making quality wa handles which is why i picked that one up from aframes, very good quality. Forgies are great blades, relatively cheap(without the rehandle) great shape and above average steel make them a real sleeper of a knife in my opinion. Hope you can get someone to hook up that 8" blade as well. I use mostly japanese made knives at work but theres just something about rockin a good old piece of american steel. Now I'm kind of regretting getting rid of this one haha.



They are great knives, and a very good score. Sorry if I mistakenly took credit for someone's work... looks like you did a great job sir.


----------



## ecchef

Glad we got that straightened out.


----------

